# paycheck calculator?



## newtoquebec

Hi,

Is there a good paycheck calculator to calculate take home pay? I tried the one on taxtips.ca and cra website (calculate the net income after pay then divide by 12 (i got paid monthly) and somehow the number doesnt come close to my paycheck amount.


----------



## Jungle

There is a huge thread here, with a list of calculators, but the one your looking for is is this one.


----------



## MoneyGal

Or this one: 

http://www.walterharder.ca/T1.asp


----------



## ghostryder

https://apps.cra-arc.gc.ca/ebci/rhpd/startLanguage.do?lang=English


----------



## Zara

hello
The income pay check calculator chose estimates net pay for salaried employees after taxes and deductions. Select the income payment rate option to enter gross salary amount and net pay is automatically calculated.
Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## nathan79

I've never found one that actually did what I wanted.

for example, you should be able to enter how many hours your worked in a period (eg, 80 hours) and what your rate of pay is (eg, $18/hr) and it should give you a breakdown of take home pay, income tax, EI, and CPP deductions.


----------



## ScroogeMcDuck$

Try this website. http://www.paymentevolution.com/PayrollCalculator
U can type in how many hours you worked and it will show take home pay and deductions.


----------



## asterbin5

I think Arizona Salary Paycheck Calculator is the best one.Beacause you Calculate your net pay or "take home pay" by entering your per-period or annual salary along with the pertinent Federal, State and local W-4 information.


----------

